# Sandaalen (Tobiasfische)



## zeevisser (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo.,

Kann jemanden mir erzahlen abwan ich ungefehr wieder Sandaal (Tobiasfische) fangen kan?  Wann ist dies ungefehr wieder fur die Küste zu fangen?

Jan


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo Jan,

ich weiss es nicht wirklich genau -- kann nur sagen, dass neulich (Ende Dezember) beim Boardtreffen ein Dorsch aus dem Wasser kam, der als erstes einen Tobiasfisch ausspuckte.. daher ist er wohl auch derzeit durchaus aktiv..?!

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2004)

hallo zeevisser,

normalerweise kannst du die sandaale das ganz jahr über fangen. da sie tagsüber eher inaktiv sind und sich im sand verstecken, sind die späten abendstunden bzw. die dämmerung und die nachtstunden die beste fangzeit - hier folgen sie den plankton und kleinkrebsen. zur kälteren jahreszeit und zur laichzeit (märz bis mai... je nach witterung auch erst ab april bis anfang juni) halten sie sich eher in den tieferen regionen auf und kommen nur sehr selten aus ihrem sandversteck heraus.

ergo: die beste zeit, sandaale zu fangen, sind die wärmeren jahreszeiten... und zur kalten jahreszeit ist es schon ein glückstreffer, sandaale zu fangen... aber ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die regel  #h


----------



## mot67 (6. Januar 2004)

wie fängt man denn sandaale? 
hab ja bisher denn einen oder anderen beim schleppen oder blinkern gerissen, 
aber gefangen?
kann man die angeln? ;+


----------



## Jirko (6. Januar 2004)

hallo mot67,

schweres unterfangen, aber an der küste solltest du in jedem gut geführten angelladen oder halt direkt beim fischer, sandaale kaufen können. habe mal gelesen, daß auch heringspaternoster mit feinen haken (wie beim hegenefischen auf maräne) übern grund gezupft angeboten, erfolg bringen soll #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Januar 2004)

@ mot67

probier es mit sehr kleinen Heringshaken(Größe 12-14). Kosten allerdings ca. 4 € pro 5 Haken! Funktioniert super. Habe noch ca 100 selbstgefangene eingefroren!


----------



## mot67 (6. Januar 2004)

aha, da schau einer an, man lernt  ja nie aus. 
auf was hier so alles geangelt wird


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Januar 2004)

@bellyboatangler
was muss ich auf die Haken machen, reicht dieser komische Hautfetzen der am Haken ist, oder muss da noch ein Köder ran??
Wenn ja welcher???


----------

